# Winter Workers Needed Cleveland & Akron Ohio



## PrecisionS&I (Jan 30, 2012)

Growing Commercial Only Snow Plowing Co. looking for *Experienced!*

Plow Truck Drivers
Salt Truck Drivers
Equipment Operators (skid & loader)
Sidewalk shoverlers
Sub Contractors

Must be available from November 1 through April 15.
Have reliable transportation.
Able to be insured.

We are a growing Snow Only Company looking for dedicated individuals with a passion for snow removal.
Pay dependent on job description. 
Contact Brian at [email protected]


----------



## PrecisionS&I (Jan 30, 2012)

Bump to the top.


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

Which area do you need a salt truck available? I can help around Akron.


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello.

I run a 2500 Avalanche spring a 8'6" Boss VXT. 
I work a full time job from Monday thru Friday from 6am-2:30. Available before and after for sub work, heavy snowfall backup, or small jobs. Feel free to call or text @ 216217O158. 

Located in the West Cleveland Area but willing to drive throughout Northeast Ohio.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

What are your rates for subcontractors like? I have a truck and driver I may have available in Cleveland. 8ft plow and 300lbs salt spreader.


----------

